# Star Citizen nur mit Vulkan-Support



## SKPC (19. März 2017)

Das gehypte Videospiel Star Citizen wird nur auf Vulkan setzen, DX12 wird nicht unterstützt, da Vulkan das selbe Feature-Set besitzt und die selbe Performance bietet und auf mehr Plattformen als Windows 10 läuft (Win 7,8,8.1, Linux). Eventuell soll sogar die Unterstützung von DX11 entfallen, da dies keinen Einfluss auf die Backer haben würde.

Einer der Star Citizen Entwickler hat folgenden Kommentar geschrieben 





> Years ago we stated our intention to support DX12, but since the introduction of Vulkan which has the same feature set and performance advantages this seemed a much more logical rendering API to use as it doesn't force our users to upgrade to Windows 10 and opens the door for a single graphics API that could be used on all Windows 7, 8, 10 & Linux. As a result our current intention is to only support Vulkan and eventually drop support for DX11 as this shouldn't effect any of our backers. DX12 would only be considered if we found it gave us a specific and substantial advantage over Vulkan. The API's really aren't that different though, 95% of the work for these APIs is to change the paradigm of the rendering pipeline, which is the same for both APIs.


Quelle: PROGRAMMING (Engine, API, Hardware, etc) - Page 6 - RSI Community Forums


----------



## FrozenPie (19. März 2017)

Dürfte nur Vorteile haben, da sich die Entwickler so auf eine einzige API konzentrieren können und das ganze gleichzeitig weitestgehend OS unabhängig ist. Vor allem in einem Space Sim sollte eine Low-Level-API ihre Vorteile voll ausspielen können (z.B. extrem Draw-Call-lastige Szenarien wie dichte Asteroidenfelder oder via AsyncCompute berechnete Volumina, wie z.B. Gaswolken, volumetrisches Licht oder das Tone-Mapping wie bei DOOM, etc.). Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## michelthemaster (19. März 2017)

Das ist doch gut. DX12 hat nur Nachteile. Am liebsten wäre es mir sogar, wenn man nur noch auf Vulcan setzen würde. Dieser Microsoft-exklusive-Kram braucht eh niemand -.-

Grüße

Micha


----------



## JanJake (19. März 2017)

Hatte vor 3 Jahren auf das Spiel gehofft wie es auch angekündigt war, jetzt kann es mir gestohlen bleiben, sollen die doch pleite gehen! Ewig ein Release zu verschieben! 

Wird genauso ein Müll wie bei Prey (10 Jahre) oder eben Duke Nukem Forever (15 Jahre). 

Dann lieber gar nicht! Dick Gelder kassieren und nicht abliefern ist abzocke!


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Dann lieber gar nicht! Dick Gelder kassieren und nicht abliefern ist abzocke!



Absolut, deswegen gibts ja auch die Alpha die sich jeder Backer runterladen kann und ständig erweitert wird.


----------



## VikingGe (19. März 2017)

Kein Dx11-Support wäre mutig. *Sehr* mutig.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie es halbwegs hinbekommen mit Vulkan und dass das ganze gegenüber Dx11 dann wirklich mal Vorteile bringt, nicht so wie bei der Hälfte der Dx12-Titel und ⅔ aller Spiele mit Vulkan-Support...


----------



## FrozenPie (19. März 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Hatte vor 3 Jahren auf das Spiel gehofft wie es auch angekündigt war, jetzt kann es mir gestohlen bleiben, sollen die doch pleite gehen! Ewig ein Release zu verschieben!
> 
> Wird genauso ein Müll wie bei Prey (10 Jahre) oder eben Duke Nukem Forever (15 Jahre).
> 
> Dann lieber gar nicht! Dick Gelder kassieren und nicht abliefern ist abzocke!


Du hast auf das Spiel gehofft, als es gerade mal 2 Jahre in Entwicklung war und da war das Studio noch nicht mal komplett fertig aufgebaut. Für die Branchenverhältnisse ist Star Citizen noch relativ kurz in der Entwicklungszeit, wenn man eben berücksichtigen würde, dass parallel dazu noch das Studio aufgebaut wurde.

Wenn dir das Spiel "gestohlen bleiben" kann, warum postest du dann hier eine Hassstirade? Geht es dir vielleicht doch nicht so am Allerwertesten vorbei?


----------



## MircoSfot (19. März 2017)

Absolut Bombe! Der Grüne muss Panic bekommen nach dieser Nachricht. Wird ohne Async Compute nichts. Wie bei Doom erwarte ich ähnliche Werte von bis zu 270% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2017)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Kein Dx11-Support wäre mutig. *Sehr* mutig.



Warum?
Vulkan läuft doch auf einem Großteil der Rechner.
Hat doch keinerlei Nachteile.


----------



## Amon (19. März 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall mal sehr interessant diese Aussage.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2017)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Das ist doch gut. DX12 hat nur Nachteile. Am liebsten wäre es mir sogar, wenn man nur noch auf Vulcan setzen würde. Dieser Microsoft-exklusive-Kram braucht eh niemand -.-
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Micha



Leider nicht richtig, wen man damit umgehen kann wird es sehr gut. Bestes Beispiel ist Ashes of the Singularity Escalation.
Vulkan-Support, sehe ist sogar mit Freude an: Open Source, von AMD mitentwickelt (mantle-API) und Supportet. Nice.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. März 2017)

Die DX12 spiele, die aktuell "schlecht" umgesetzt sind wären mit Vulkan wahrscheinlich genauso schlecht.

Das ist halt low-leveliger, als DX11 und gut wirds eben nur, wenn der Entwickler das nötige KnowHow hat und das auch umsetzen kann.
DX12 ist kein Ersatz für DX11, sondern eine alternative. Die API ermöglicht auf Kosten von erhöhtem Entwicklungsaufwand eine höhere Effizienz.


RSI sagt zudem ja selbst, dass sich die APIs sehr ähnlich sind und die gleichen Funktionen bereitstellen. Da entscheidet dann eben die potenziell größere Verbreitung.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2017)

Finde ich gut, aber wehe es kommt die Ausrede Squadron 42 kommt wegen der Umstellung auf Vulkan erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Freiheraus (20. März 2017)

Es braucht mutige, fest auf eigenen Beinen stehende Entwickler, die ihr Ding durchziehen, unabhänging von Marktführern wie Microsoft, Intel und Nividia. Keinen von den dreien würde Vulkan only schmecken. Aber nur so verändert sich etwas in der Branche, weg von Quasi-Monopolen.


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2017)

Ich lese das gerade einfach nur mit einem dicken Grinsen 

Wollen wir hoffen das es noch mehr Entwickler zum gleichen Handeln bewegt


----------



## Kusanar (20. März 2017)

Vorsicht übrigens mit der Aussage:



> ...as it doesn't force our users to upgrade to Windows 10 and opens the  door for a single graphics API that could be used on all Windows 7, 8,  10 & Linux.



Es ist richtig, dass Vulkan auch für Win7 und 8 kommen soll. Großes ABER: Microsoft hat verlautbaren lassen, dass *Multi-GPU unter Vulkan NUR mit Windows 10 *gehen wird!!!

Siehe Vulkan: Microsoft zwingt zu Windows 10 bei Multi-GPU-Setup.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. März 2017)

Ich finde das hat nix mit Mut zu tun, sondern mit Vernunft. Immerhin minimiert es Kosten beim Portieren auf andere Plattformen. Letztlich gibt es ja keinen Grund auf Win10 only DX12 zu setzen, wenn ich eine unterm Strich gleichwertige (bessere?) API nutzen kann, die auch noch praktisch überall läuft.


----------



## RavionHD (20. März 2017)

Sehr gute Entscheidung, kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## SKPC (20. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vorsicht übrigens mit der Aussage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wenigsten Nutzer dürften Multi-GPU-Systeme nutzen. Lieber eine teurere GPU mit der Geschwindigkeit von 2 günstigeren als umgekehrt.


----------



## seahawk (20. März 2017)

Trifft nicht nur SLI/CF sondern auch indirekt auch VR:

Vulkan will support multiple GPUs only in Windows 10 | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. März 2017)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Kein Dx11-Support wäre mutig. *Sehr* mutig.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie es halbwegs hinbekommen mit Vulkan und dass das ganze gegenüber Dx11 dann wirklich mal Vorteile bringt, nicht so wie bei der Hälfte der Dx12-Titel und ⅔ aller Spiele mit Vulkan-Support...


Es gibt keine Karte ohne Vulkan- aber mit DX11-Support, die auch nur in Ansätzen in der Lage wäre das Spiel zu schultern. Von daher nicht sehr mutig, sondern einfach nur naheliegend.

Das als mutig bezeichnen wäre genauso, wie zu sagen, dass der Verzicht auf eine 32bit-Version mutig wäre. Das Spiel braucht eben mehr Ram und genauso braucht es auch die Power der Graka. Von daher ist beides keine künstliche Einschränkung, eine bestehende praktische Einschränkung wird dadurch aber so umgemünzt, dass sie zumindest auch Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Apollo4244 (20. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Großes ABER: Microsoft hat verlautbaren lassen, dass *Multi-GPU unter Vulkan NUR mit Windows 10 *gehen wird!!!
> 
> Siehe Vulkan: Microsoft zwingt zu Windows 10 bei Multi-GPU-Setup.



Das Microsoft daran schuld sein soll, dass Multi-GPU unter Vulkan nur mit Windows 10 gehen wird, ist natürlich eine willkommene Schlagzeile, scheint mir aber etwas willkürlich zu sein.
Aber verständlicherweise ist es sinnvoller Microsoft die Schuld zuzuschieben, als der Khronos Group selbst. 

In dem verlinkten Artikel (die ursprüngliche Quelle von deinem Link) wird von einer Vulkan-Slide unter Multi-GPU angegeben: "WDDM must be in 'linked display adapter' mode". Und der Verfasser behauptet, dass dieser Modus nur mit WDDM 2.0 möglich ist, welcher exklusiv in Windows 10 existiert.

Ich mag mich natürlich irren und bin für eine Diskussion offen, aber soweit ich dies alles verstehe, ist der genannte 'linked display adapter' (LDA)-Modus nichts anderes als das aktivierte klassiche Crossfire von AMD oder SLI von NVIDIA. Und ist somit nichts Windows 10 exklusives.

Komplizierter wird es mit LDA-Implizit oder LDA-Explizit, aber davon sehe ich nichts auf dem Slide.


----------



## Kusanar (20. März 2017)

Jo, stimmt auch wieder dass ja eigentlich Khronos Group den LDA-Modus zwingend benötigt. Aber den gibt es nun mal nur unter Win10 mit dem WWDM 2.0-Model. Lustigerweise ist das alles unter Linux kein Thema, da geht es auch jetzt schon. Wobei ich von LDA-Explicit ausgehen würde, da ja auch immer "Explicit Control" auf den Slides erwähnt wird.


----------



## Locuza (20. März 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Es braucht mutige, fest auf eigenen Beinen stehende Entwickler, die ihr Ding durchziehen, unabhänging von Marktführern wie Microsoft,* Intel und Nividia*.* Keinen von den dreien würde Vulkan only schmecken*. Aber nur so verändert sich etwas in der Branche, weg von Quasi-Monopolen.


Was juckt es die letzten beiden?
Nvidia hat viele Ressourcen in Vulkan während der Spezifizierung gesteckt, war der einzige mit konformen Treiber zum Launch für jede Windows Version, Linux und sogar Android.
Und Nvidia hat die letzten Monate fleißig Erweiterungen für Vulkan geschrieben. 
Mit Vulkan only haben die bestimmt kein Problem. 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt auch wieder dass ja eigentlich Khronos Group den LDA-Modus zwingend benötigt. Aber den gibt es nun mal nur unter Win10 mit dem WWDM 2.0-Model. Lustigerweise ist das alles unter Linux kein Thema, da geht es auch jetzt schon. Wobei ich von LDA-Explicit ausgehen würde, da ja auch immer "Explicit Control" auf den Slides erwähnt wird.


Das funktioniert unter einer Linux-Distribution von 2009 auch nicht.
Man stelle sich vor Leute würden gerne aktuellen Support für Distros mit dem Kernel 2.6.31 haben (Sept. 2009), wo wir gerade schon bei 4.10 sind. 
Bei Linux wird die Infrastruktur eben beständig aktualisiert, es ist open-source und kostenlos verfügbar.
Windows hat eben eine Business-Struktur und alle paar Jahre gab es eine neue Windows Version, die gekauft werden musste.
Windows 10 gab es ein Jahr kostenlos für jeden W7/8-Nutzer, es ist selbst jetzt praktisch kostenlos. 

Natürlich muss man dann mit Kompromissen leben, falls man mit irgendwelchen Sachen Probleme hat oder nicht einverstanden ist. 
Selbst bei Linux sind einige Leute verrückt geworden, als auf Systemd umgestellt wurde, man hat eben (leider) nicht immer die Wahl und Kontrolle wie sich zukünftige Systeme entwickeln und verhalten.


----------



## VikingGe (20. März 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Karte ohne Vulkan- aber mit DX11-Support, die auch nur in Ansätzen in der Lage wäre das Spiel zu schultern. Von daher nicht sehr mutig, sondern einfach nur naheliegend.


Naja, fragt sich jetzt natürlich, wann das alles passieren soll. Wenn der Schritt innerhalb eines Jahres vollzogen werden soll, bleibe ich dabei: es ist mutig. Vulkan ist nicht wirklich etabliert, Treiber und API bzw. vor allem API-Dokumentation sind nach wie vor im Wandel, und wenn mal irgendwas kaputt geht, stehen sie komplett ohne Fallback da. Und Fehlerquellen gibt es mehr als genug.

Vulkan only kann nur funktionieren, wenn sie ihr Handwerk perfekt verstehen, und das war anscheinend nicht einmal bei den Grafik-Veteranen von Id-Software der Fall - so kam Doom mit einem fehlerhaften Shader daher. Trotzdem ist Doom bislang _das_ Aushängeschild für Vulkan (und ganz nebenbei auch für moderne Forward-Renderer mit fantastischer Performance).

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee natürlich nicht verkehrt, man kann Altlasten rauswerfen und es läuft plattformübergreifend, aber derzeit wirkt das ganze doch sehr ambitioniert.



			
				Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Was juckt es die letzten beiden?


Was Nvidia und v.a. Intel gegen Vulkan haben sollen, weiß ich auch nicht. NV höchstens, weil sie das Spiel nicht mit ihrem Gameworks-Mist versauen können, aber daran sind sie selbst schuld. Aber Intel?


----------



## Locuza (20. März 2017)

Vulkan ist aber immerhin schon aus der Baby-Phase draußen und Doom war ein großer Pipeline-Cleaner für das ganze Ökosystem, zusätzlich befindet sich HLSL --> SPIR-V  in einem nutzbaren Zustand. 
Besonders Star Citizen sieht wie ein Spiel aus, welches sehr von einer expliziten API profitieren würde und es wäre technisch eine gute Entscheidung nur auf eine explicit-API zu setzen, so lässt sich das Renderingsystem sauberer und mit weniger Kompromissen konstruieren, die Wartungskosten sinken und mit Vulkan kann man den gleichen potenziellen Kundenkreis ansprechen. 
Ohne Fallback erscheint es zwar Risikoreich, aber das ganze Projekt ist ein großes Risiko, ich traue es RSI zu. 

Und bezüglich Nvidia, Vulkan stellt bezüglich GameWorks ja gar kein Problem dar, sie müssten es nur dafür umsetzen. 
Wenn die Nachfrage besteht bzw. Nvidia da Chancen sieht, machen sie das vermutlich auch.


----------



## Kusanar (21. März 2017)

Locuza schrieb:


> Das funktioniert unter einer Linux-Distribution von 2009 auch nicht.
> Man stelle sich vor Leute würden gerne aktuellen Support für Distros mit dem Kernel 2.6.31 haben (Sept. 2009), wo wir gerade schon bei 4.10 sind.
> Bei Linux wird die Infrastruktur eben beständig aktualisiert, es ist open-source und kostenlos verfügbar.



Du kannst selbst auf einem Uralt-Linux von 2009 den aktuellsten Kernel einspielen. Ebenso kann ich auf diesem System meine Anwendungssoftware auf dem aktuellen Stand halt, inklusive Treiber. Aber ja, früher oder später wird es auch da Zeit, mal das Gesamtsystem zu aktualisieren.

So wie eben auch Windows 7 und 8 irgendwann mal wegbrechen werden. Unter Windows halt eben immer unter der Prämisse, dass es für die alten Versionen einfach keine neue Software mehr gibt weil neuere Schnittstellen nur noch unter Windows 10 eingepflegt werden. Vom kaufmännischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet natürlich sinnvoll, bevor man alte Software bis zum "Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag" supported. Wie du erwähnt hast ist Windows eben eine Business-Software...


Bin ja mal gespannt was da noch so alles auf uns zukommt... Ich habe irgendwie nicht das Gefühl, dass Windows 10 ein passender Unterbau für ein zukünftiges OS ist. Dazu hat sich unter der Haube zu wenig getan. Ohne einen harten Bruch mit der Vergangenheit aber auch schwer möglich.


----------



## Locuza (22. März 2017)

Die Khronos Group hat die Situation bezüglich der Multi-GPU-Erweiterungen aufgeklärt:


> *The good news is that the Vulkan multi-GPU specification is  very definitely NOT tied to Windows 10. It is possible to implement the  Vulkan multi-GPU extension on any desktop OS including Windows 7, 8.X  and 10 and Linux.
> *
> Some of the Khronos GDC presentations mentioned that for Vulkan  multi-GPU functionality, Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) must be in  Linked Display Adapter (LDA) mode. That was not a very clear statement  that has caused some confusion. And so it is worth clarifying that:
> 
> ...


Vulkan Multi-GPU Support - Not Just for Windows 10 - Khronos Developer Blog


----------



## Apollo4244 (22. März 2017)

Dann liege ich schon richtig. für LDA brauchts kein WDDM 2.0.
Linked Display Adapter ist nichts anderes als aktives CF oder SLI. (Star Citizen nur mit Vulkan-Support)

Diese Idee hat 'Max' in die Welt gerufen, und jene schreit natürlich gleich laut MICROSOOOOFT: 


> In case you were not familiar, this mode is only available in WDDM 2.0, which is exclusive to Windows 10. As such, Vulkan’s multi-GPU functionalities will most probably not work under Windows 7 or Windows 8.1.


(Quelle Vulkan will support multiple GPUs only in Windows 10 | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming)

Aber überraschend ist das ja nicht. Das Thema um mGPU mit Low-Level-API's ist äußerst umfangreich und sehr verwirrend, und das leider vor allem auch für die Entwickler selbst.
Zum Beispiel begreifen sogar die DX12-Veteranen von AoS nicht, wieso SLI deaktivert sein muss, damit Explicit-mGPU (eben ohne LDA) funktioniert.  
(Quelle MGPU vs SLI same results (DX12 VS DX11) :: Ashes of the Singularity General Discussion)

Ich rechne jedenfalls in absehbarer Zeit mit keiner nennenswerten Unterstützung seitens der Entwickler für diese vielversprechenden Modi, weil dies viel zu viel Zeit und Geld in Anspruch nimmt, und sie sich das einfach nicht leisten können.


----------



## Locuza (22. März 2017)

Er ist vermutlich darauf gekommen, weil LDA nur unter WDDM 2.0 Erwähnung findet.


----------



## blackout24 (22. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vorsicht übrigens mit der Aussage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Khronos Clarifies That Vulkan Multi-GPU Isn't Limited To Windows 10 - Phoronix 

Ist also Quatsch.


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2017)

Kommt halt davon, wenn die Khronos Group in den Folien was von "Explicit" schreibt aber nicht näher darauf eingeht...


----------

